
With Category Theory, Mathematics Escapes from Equality - theafh
https://www.quantamagazine.org/with-category-theory-mathematics-escapes-from-equality-20191010/
======
mikhailfranco
A gentle introduction to the basic idea:

 _When is something equal to some other thing?_

[http://www.math.harvard.edu/~mazur/preprints/when_is_one.pdf](http://www.math.harvard.edu/~mazur/preprints/when_is_one.pdf)

